# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  كورة المريخ والعرب كم نتيجتها؟

## أبو النجوم

*مافي زول جاب رابط ولا فتح بوست
كورة المريخ والعرب كم نتيجتها؟
نزلو الأهداف إن أمكن
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*https://youtu.be/hianeXOaKmY
*

----------


## Mars1

*


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## Mars1

*


*

----------


## Abu Reem

*مبروووك يا صفوه ..
إلا أن الأداء لا يطمئن .. خاصة خط الوسط السماني والتاج وبهاء .. والمهاجم عبدالكريم .. الحسنه الوحيده في المريخ تيري .. وإلى حد ما .. كرنقو .. يا حليلكم يا حمو والعجب !!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتصار كبير نتمنى ان يتواصل في المباريات المقبلة

*

----------

